# Found!



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Fishing vest today. Tell me about it and where I picked it up, and I'll give it back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good on ya:!:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

It is sleevless, and has pockets with various fishing items in them. I lost it on a stream.;-)
JK, hope you find the owner.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

It's not looking good. I posted in ksl, the other fishing website, and nothing. I feel bad, there is easily a few hundred wrapped up in this item.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Good effort! Nice talking to you guys that day.
Frank n Jess


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Still looking for the owner, bad part is, they might not know they lost it yet.


----------



## Bhuij (Oct 23, 2014)

"The other fishing website..." are you referring to BigFishTackle? I would love to know about any other Utah fishing websites that I haven't found yet... 

It seems likely that the vest you found belongs to someone who isn't a citizen of the internet tubes...


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Yep, BFT, and still no owner. :sad:


----------

